# stopped at fish store today.......



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

they said that guppies are the only things that will breed often. and they said they only do it once a month........is this true???????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> they said that guppies are the only things that will breed often. and they said they only do it once a month........is this true???????


 Yeah.. Guppies, Goldfish and a few Tetras are the easiest to breed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't forget about Kribensis, Convict and other small cichlids: once they start, you gotta kill them if you want them to stop breeding


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

mollies (live bearing) will pop out a bunch of little ones every couple months also.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

convicts will breed once every 2 weeks, sometimes even once a week if you got some really horny ones.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

how fast do they grow????


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

depends what you feed them and how big of a tank.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

*Black Convicts*... tee hee.







They breed like flies. They breed so prolificly that I had my babies breeding in the growout tank when they were barely old enough to sex.

The street value on these fish is just a couple of dollars retail, maybe 50 cents trade in each at the LFS (if they even want 'em). That said, I had _no problem_ using the offspring as live food for more important fish.

Whoever told you that guppies are the only ones that would breed is either pulling your leg or completely clueless.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I would say clueless.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Goldfish? I didn't think they were easy to breed at all.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What type of setup do you need to breed convicts for food? Just throw them in a tank and let em fly? Any special conditions?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

my buddy who owns a pet shop bought some to sell and within a week they were breeding. i bought a whole batch after they grew up for 20.00. they are with my 16"+ rhom.
wes


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I might get me a few convicts and give it a try. Was it the male or female with the red spots? Anyone.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Goldfish are hard to breed when some of them follow the breeders and eat the eggs as they come out.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

my corydoras are crazy sluts.
always humpn around


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

at big als near me they sell feeder guppies for 22 cents each I wanna bread like 30 of them and feed to my Ps


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

sexing convicts is easy

Male = little dots on there top and bottom back fin
female = different colors than the males with the dots

lol


----------

